# Vegas??



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Have any idea who the rockets arte sending to the summer league?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Ryan Bowen needs the extra practice.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Here's what i found.

_ROCKETS SUMMARY
Summer team takes shape
Memphis guard Darius Washington, who surprisingly was not picked in Wednesday's NBA draft, agreed Friday to play for the Rockets' summer league team next week in Las Vegas.

Washington averaged 14.4 points on 44.2 percent shooting in two seasons at Memphis. He was named All-Conference USA and an honorable mention All-American last season.

The Rockets have two players off their current roster, forwards Chuck Hayes and draft pick Steve Novak, and two who played for them last season, guard John Lucas III and center/forward Lonny Baxter, on the team.

The other players are guards Patrick Beiline (West Virginia), Hollis Price (Oklahoma), Pat Carroll (Notre Dame), H enry Domercant (Turkey) and Chris McCray (Maryland); forwards Jeremy Richardson (Delta State), Antwayne Robinson (Temple), Matt Freije (Vanderbilt), and Judson Wallace (Princeton); and centers Mamadou Ndiaye (Auburn) and Matt Haryasz (Stanford).

Novak ready to work
During his first day with the Rockets, second-round pick Steve Novak offered the expected comments about fitting his shooting touch (50.5 percent on 3-pointers this past season) in between Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming.

As the only Rockets draft pick expected to be on next season's team, Novak spoke of carrying the balls and fetching the doughnuts.

He spoke of similarities between his college coach Tom Crean and Jeff Van Gundy.

But more than anything, rather than speak as first-rounders do on such occasions about great expectations, Novak, the second pick of the second round, moved into an unusual spotlight by saying: "My mindset is I still have to make the team.

"I feel like if I'm able to prove to the guys I'll work and do anything I can to make the team better, I'll earn their respect."

To earn playing time, Novak said he will have to add strength to a 6-10, 220-pound frame.

"It's going to be my first year, and I'm going to have to work my tail off," he said. "Being around guys like Dwyane Wade and Travis Diener at Marquette and now in the NBA, they come back, and the advice they give you is to go in there and work your tail off, and it will be all right."
_
*JONATHAN FEIGEN*


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Thursdays the day. My team, the Blazers should be stacked. Coach Nate says Brandon Roy will play the point. so it may look like this;

Brandon Roy- PG
Sergio Rodriguez-SG
Travis Outlaw/Martell Webster-SF

from here on out things get blurry.

We can go with Aldridge at the 4 and HA at the 5 but it might be good time to test Zach Randolph's knee now that he shouldn't get away with using it for an excuse. 

They can bring Joel Freeman, the 7' PF from the UK and see what game he has. So it could be Joel freeman at the 4 and Aldsridge at the 5 or vice versa. It will be nice for the Blazers to have 3 7 footers this year. Unfortunately they are all noobs.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm, Hollis Price...havent heard from him in a while.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Target said:


> Thursdays the day. My team, the Blazers should be stacked. Coach Nate says Brandon Roy will play the point. so it may look like this;
> 
> Brandon Roy- PG
> Sergio Rodriguez-SG
> Travis Outlaw/Martell Webster-SF


Sergio Rodriguez isn't playing for the Blazers' summer league team, unfortunately. He's representing his nation in some international tournament (I assume the FIBA World Championship).


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Sergio Rodriguez isn't playing for the Blazers' summer league team, unfortunately. He's representing his nation in some international tournament (I assume the FIBA World Championship).


haaa take that summer league fan 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Ryan Bowen needs the extra practice.


nah he needs an epihone


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Target said:


> Thursdays the day. My team, the Blazers should be stacked. Coach Nate says Brandon Roy will play the point. so it may look like this;
> 
> Brandon Roy- PG
> Sergio Rodriguez-SG
> ...


firstly its joel freeland and secondly i dont think having a stacked summer league team is anything to brag about


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> nah he needs an epihone


Epiphone? Nah, I think he is better for doing charity thing..., I bet he will raise tons of money. And maybe he can be the superstar of that... :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm surprised, I thought Head would for sure get some summer league time.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Rockets should send thier whole team


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hmmph, no bogans


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Bogans is a free agent right? Anyway i like darius going to the summer league with houston. He's a real good player and could come in and provide scoring and hopefully improved ball handling and point skills


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Rockets should send thier whole team


To China and train with Yao...
Summer League? I want to see Novak's shooting touch.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Free agent or not, Keith Bogans playing in the summer league would be almost enitrely redundant, considering he's played 3 full seasons in the NBA already, averaging 25 minutes a game for his entire career.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

So what?
I heard AI and KG are participating in the Summer League too.
That would be the Real Redundant, right?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

where's that badiane guy rox drafted few years ago


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Malick Badiane is playing in Germany right?
I heard he has Freakish Athletic ability, long arm, 6-11 PF
I would bring him in, since we no longer have Swift. 
Plus he is only 22 yrs old.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> So what?
> I heard AI and KG are participating in the Summer League too.
> That would be the Real Redundant, right?




Are you serious? AI and KG playing in Summer League? They wont like that idea. Got any links?


----------

